# Model 3 refuses the iPhone app, requires the card



## Dags53 (Jul 16, 2018)

My wife ran several errands today, and when she stopped, she placed the car in Park, then left the door slightly open. When she returned the car wouldn't accept her phone, requiring the card to start up again. This happened on three consecutive times. I tried to duplicate the experience, left the car in Park, left the door open, walked away, then upon my return it behaved normally. What to do? Delete the app?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Dags53 said:


> My wife ran several errands today, and when she stopped, she placed the car in Park, then left the door slightly open. When she returned the car wouldn't accept her phone, requiring the card to start up again. This happened on three consecutive times. I tried to duplicate the experience, left the car in Park, left the door open, walked away, then upon my return it behaved normally. What to do? Delete the app?


Does the app still display "connected" under phone key? Maybe the "airport mode" tactic is worth a shot (just turn it to airplane mode, I usually wait a few seconds, then turn off airplane mode). That's usually fixed a disconnected phone key, though that's not your issue it might work.

I've had my door not open for me, I pull out my phone (not even unlock it, just enough for the screen to light up) and my car will then let me open the door.


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

It happens to me once in a while. Shutting down and re-starting the app usually cures it. Once I had to re-start the phone. No need to do anything as drastic as deleting the app.


----------

